# Solved: Windows is not Genuine



## mfist39 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have the same problem as Justin24 had in this forum http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/1014431-windows-7-not-genuine-problem.html 
I was wondering if I could get that attachment from Phantom010 for profilelist.reg. 
Thanks!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can follow the instructions in Method C: Add Registry Key in the MS article:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2008385/en-us

But note that applies to Windows 7 and you didn't state your operating system.


----------



## mfist39 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry I do have Windows 7 and how do I save the text file to profilelist.reg?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Have you checked first to make sure the keys are actually missing? You shouldn't be adding something to the registry if it's not necessary.


----------



## mfist39 (Jan 22, 2012)

No I haven't checked. How do I do that?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm attaching a file called LookProfileList.zip to this post. Save it to your desktop. Unzip it (extract the file) and right-click on the LookProfileList.bat file and choose Run As Administrator to run it. It will produce a log at C:\look.txt. Please open that log in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here.


----------



## mfist39 (Jan 22, 2012)

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList]
"ProfilesDirectory"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,44,00,72,\
00,69,00,76,00,65,00,25,00,5c,00,55,00,73,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,00,00
"Default"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,44,00,72,00,69,00,\
76,00,65,00,25,00,5c,00,55,00,73,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,44,00,65,00,66,\
00,61,00,75,00,6c,00,74,00,00,00
"Public"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,44,00,72,00,69,00,76,\
00,65,00,25,00,5c,00,55,00,73,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,00,50,00,75,00,62,00,\
6c,00,69,00,63,00,00,00
"ProgramData"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,44,00,72,00,69,\
00,76,00,65,00,25,00,5c,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,67,00,72,00,61,00,6d,00,44,00,\
61,00,74,00,61,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList\S-1-5-18]
"Flags"=dword:0000000c
"State"=dword:00000000
"RefCount"=dword:00000001
"Sid"=hex:01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00
"ProfileImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,72,00,6f,\
00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,\
5c,00,63,00,6f,00,6e,00,66,00,69,00,67,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,\
00,6d,00,70,00,72,00,6f,00,66,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList\S-1-5-19]
"ProfileImagePath"=hex(2):43,00,3a,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,\
00,73,00,5c,00,53,00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,\
66,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,73,00,5c,00,4c,00,6f,00,63,00,61,00,6c,00,53,00,65,\
00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,00,00
"Flags"=dword:00000000
"State"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList\S-1-5-20]
"ProfileImagePath"=hex(2):43,00,3a,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,\
00,73,00,5c,00,53,00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,\
66,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,73,00,5c,00,4e,00,65,00,74,00,77,00,6f,00,72,00,6b,\
00,53,00,65,00,72,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,00,00
"Flags"=dword:00000000
"State"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList\S-1-5-21-70702625-3203632320-121685490-1001]
"ProfileImagePath"=hex(2):43,00,3a,00,5c,00,55,00,73,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,5c,\
00,4d,00,69,00,63,00,68,00,61,00,65,00,6c,00,00,00
"Flags"=dword:00000000
"State"=dword:00000100
"Sid"=hex:01,05,00,00,00,00,00,05,15,00,00,00,21,d6,36,04,c0,8c,f3,be,f2,c5,40,\
07,e9,03,00,00
"ProfileLoadTimeLow"=dword:00000000
"ProfileLoadTimeHigh"=dword:00000000
"RefCount"=dword:00000001
"RunLogonScriptSync"=dword:00000000


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So this indicates that the keys already exist and importing the fix into the registry will have no benefit.

Have you added or changed any hardware recently?

Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it creates:
Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.

Also please do this:

Please download * WVCheck* and save it to your desktop.


Double click WVCheck.exe to run it. (If you downloaded the zipped version you will need to extract it first.)
As indicated by the prompt, this program can take a while depending on your hard drive space.
Once the program is done, copy the contents of the notepad file as a reply.


----------



## mfist39 (Jan 22, 2012)

I had my screen replaced but thats about it. Earlier I had this same problem and restored it to factory settings and it went back to normal but recently this problem came up again.
Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 50
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-2QWT6-HCQXJ-9YQTR
Windows Product Key Hash: PVjSC5x6njvqunmbCY3lOD7rYDo=
Windows Product ID: 00359-OEM-8992687-00007
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003
ID: {4FF0B8B1-0016-4740-AB24-8D52799FA782}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Home Premium
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Users\Michael\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{4FF0B8B1-0016-4740-AB24-8D52799FA782}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010300.1.0.003</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-9YQTR</PKey><PID>00359-OEM-8992687-00007</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-70702625-3203632320-121685490</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>ASUSTeK Computer Inc.</Manufacturer><Model>U56E</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>American Megatrends Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>U56E.205</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="6"/><Date>20110523000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>8C0A3E07018400FE</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM/><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514

Name: Windows(R) 7, HomePremium edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: d2c04e90-c3dd-4260-b0f3-f845f5d27d64
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00359-00178-926-800007-02-1033-7600.0000-2092009
Installation ID: 109105025590698993876306794530096660728480506715686285
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: 9YQTR
License Status: Notification
Notification Reason: 0xC004F057.
Remaining Windows rearm count: 1
Trusted time: 1/23/2012 2:41:29 PM

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0xC004C533
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 1:22:2012 14:20
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:

HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: MAAAAAEAAQABAAEAAAABAAAABAABAAEAonaa7ciqRlMAXiha1u1iWgJldcQmrC5z

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes, but no SLIC table
Windows marker version: N/A
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: N/A
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
APIC _ASUS_ Notebook
FACP _ASUS_ Notebook
DBGP _ASUS_ Notebook
HPET _ASUS_ Notebook
MCFG _ASUS_ Notebook
ECDT _ASUS_ Notebook
SSDT PmRef Cpu0Ist
SSDT PmRef Cpu0Ist
ASF! INTEL HCG


----------



## mfist39 (Jan 22, 2012)

WVCheck's Registry Check Check
-----------------------
Antiwpa: Not Found
-----------------------
Chew7Hale: Not Found
-----------------------


WVCheck's File Dump
-----------------------
C:\Windows\System32\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 18/2/2011 14:49:48
Modification; 20/11/2010 7:21:26
MD5; 19f75d71e4256f5113d64ce2bb66b838
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 18/2/2011 14:49:48
Modification; 20/11/2010 7:21:26
MD5; 19f75d71e4256f5113d64ce2bb66b838
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_5b467ba9bd0679bb\slwga.dll
Size: 14848 bytes
Creation; 13/7/2009 19:52:11
Modification; 13/7/2009 21:41:54
MD5; cc03cf9f24946dcbd70acb3e1b2f05bf
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_5d778f71b9f4fd55\slwga.dll
Size: 15360 bytes
Creation; 18/2/2011 14:49:28
Modification; 20/11/2010 8:27:28
MD5; b6d6886149573278cba6abd44c4317f5
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_ff27e02604a90885\slwga.dll
Size: 13824 bytes
Creation; 13/7/2009 19:36:22
Modification; 13/7/2009 21:16:15
MD5; 01fe4bdd0b47a7d8bf34d78d2bc23ddb
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------
C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-security-spp-wga_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_0158f3ee01978c1f\slwga.dll
Size: 14336 bytes
Creation; 18/2/2011 14:49:48
Modification; 20/11/2010 7:21:26
MD5; 19f75d71e4256f5113d64ce2bb66b838
Matched: slwga.dll
-----------------------


WVCheck's Dir Dump
-----------------------
WVCheck found no known bad directories.


WVCheck's Missing File Check
-----------------------
WVCheck found no missing Windows files.


WVCheck's HOSTS File Check
-----------------------
WVCheck found no bad lines in the hosts file.


WVCheck's MD5 Check
EXPERIMENTAL!!
-----------------------
user32.dll - 5e0db2d8b2750543cd2ebb9ea8e6cdd3


-------- End of File, program close at 1544_23-01-2012 --------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Your problem looks exactly the same as this one here:

http://social.microsoft.com/Forums/en/genuinewindows7/thread/bd8d5175-b714-4a93-8654-61444bc07b93

I suggest you try the solution posted there.


----------



## mfist39 (Jan 22, 2012)

That worked! Thanks so much! your the best!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------

